# Personalized plate ideas for our new Eos.



## Firestarter (Jan 21, 2001)

I looked for similar threads...but couldn't find any to my surprise.
Last month, we bought an Eismeer blue Eos 2.0T Sport, and my wife wants a vanity plate. Problem is, we're at a complete loss for good ideas. We've had a few, but every good idea says it's already taken on the state license plate website.
So I appeal to the great minds of the 'Tex to come up with something clever. Here are the ground rules... 
-- Ohio permits only up to 7 characters, and you can have 2 spaces in those seven characters. 
-- Only letters and numbers.
-- Nothing obscene...and the things that are deemed obscene by the Puritans in the BMV will surprise you.
Other than that...have at it. Things in German are especially welcome...but there are few good German words that fit in 7 latters.
Here's a quick pic for inspiration.










_Modified by Firestarter at 10:24 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## Firestarter (Jan 21, 2001)

Crap. Can a mod fix the title so I don't look like a moron on the topic list? "We just bought" should be removed. Damn.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Personalized plate ideas for our new Eos. (Firestarter)*

My wife and I got VW RDSTR on our car (pic HERE). I had thought that VW EOS was another good plate, especially since people keep asking me what the car is (because I removed the Eos badge, of course).
Other ideas would be some combination of letters for DROP TOP -- which i think was takken, so DRP TOP might be available, etc. And of course if you want to just have fun with it... EOS 20T ... and add a little black dot between the 2 and 0 ...








PS: We are in Ohio also, in Cleveland. That is yet another midwest Eos owner. Time for someone to plan a big Midwest Eos GTG


----------



## Firestarter (Jan 21, 2001)

I have a general aversion to putting the model on the car...mainly because anyone who cares already knows what it is. You've got a different case, being debadged and all.
And I agree, a GTG might be a good idea.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Firestarter)*

I tried to get SUNLUVR, or a variaton of such, but it was already taken.
I thought it had a good double meaning: the owner of the car loves the sun. And according to mythology, Eos godess of dawn was cursed by Aphrodite to be a consumate lover.
Kevin








PS: There is a thread with some personilized plates, but I'm not sure what the name of the thread is.

_Modified by just4fun at 9:43 AM 6-12-2007_

_Modified by just4fun at 10:54 AM 6-12-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 11:02 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Firestarter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firestarter* »_Crap. Can a mod fix the title so I don't look like a moron on the topic list? "We just bought" should be removed. Damn.

Hi there:
I fixed it as you requested. Sorry for the delay, both of the Eos forum moderators (Mark and I) are out of the country right now - I think Mark is in Germany or Southeast Asia, and I am in Somalia. We will both be away until about the 20th or so.
Michael


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

I abandoned the idea, but was considering getting "INGN EOS" some time ago....
You are welcome to it if you wish!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*

Found the link to the other thread. May have some ideas for you.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3195021
Kevin


----------



## Firestarter (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Now that you metnion it...I have seen that thread. Decent ideas yet, but I haven't come across anythign that really grabs me.
A lot of people seem to like to put the model on the plate...and that's just not me.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Firestarter)*

How about Rakete (rocket). I was going to put that on my Crossfire when I bought it 3 years ago but it was taken then... now it's available. 
I got X-FEUER instead ( see if German speaking people get it....







)


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm a bit of a MS Excel user, and am considering the geeky "VLOOKUP" as a pun on a VW convertible and an Excel function. I'm still on the fence... 
BTW... a coworker looked shocked when he saw me get in the "Coupe" this weekend... he said "I could have sworn that you drove a convertible"


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Personally, i prefer my license plates to describe me, not the car.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Firestarter* »_... we're at a complete loss for good ideas ... Ohio permits only up to 7 characters...

This may sound nuts,... but have you considered getting: AAAAAAA
It's different, original, and dead simple to remember.


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

mine is simple---
07 EOS
There's some kind of auto museum here that $50 goes to when you get the tag. The tag has a black/white/red checkerboard border along the bottom. With a Black EOS it matched well.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Personalized plate ideas for our new Eos. (Firestarter)*

How about BLUE SKY or (and please don't take offense) AIR HEAD?

Andy


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_
This may sound nuts,... but have you considered getting: AAAAAAA
It's different, original, and dead simple to remember.









or since it is in Ohio, "OHHHHH"








or "BLU STRK"?
or "BLAU VW" (hmmm...I see to be losing creativity...maybe I'll think a little longer)
"BLUE SKY" ? "BLU VIEW"?
"EISMEER" ? most people will be boggled by that.
"BLU HEVN" or "BLUE HVN"?
"2 BLUE 4U" ?
"MY BLU VW" ? (my wife said I couldn't get red because we already have a red VW-- got to keep them color-coded)















"RE-DUB" (you are keeping the other VW right?) or "DUB TRAX"? (maybe best with big wheels, leaving skids)
"OTHERVW" (this might be best as a set, if you could add digits














)
"WND BLWN" ? (convertible/wind theme)
"SUNFUN"
"JAWDROP" (my wife says it needs a bumper sticker that says "Close you mouth now")
You can always check things that others have used. "SCHNELL" might not be taken in every state yet.








"BORN 2 VW" (well, maybe that's just me)








I agree though-- a plate that reflects some of YOUR personality (or HERS) is a good choice.
William


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't have any good plate ideas for you, but I would like to welcome you to the Eismeer Eos Owners of Ohio club. I think you are the 4th one that I know of on Vortex. Congrats! :-D


----------



## k2 (Apr 9, 2000)

Not good for an EOS, but my sister has a VW New Beetle Conv. and has the plate...
FEATURE
She is a computer geek who works for Apple. Are there any geeks out there who know the phrase it comes from?


----------



## griffsmom (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (k2)*

Does it possibly have something to do with "bug reports" and "feature requests"?


----------



## Firestarter (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (griffsmom)*

*kghia*, wow man...you're a veritbale fountain of ideas. I'll have to run some of these by my wife...being her car, she's got ultimate editorial approval. And she's shot down a lot of decent ideas.
Also I think OTHERVW would have to go on the old Jetta. The Eos may have come second, but i'm fairly certain it's not the "other" one.








Thanks to everyone for keeping the ideas coming.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (Firestarter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firestarter* »_I'll have to run some of these by my wife...being her car, she's got ultimate editorial approval. And she's shot down a lot of decent ideas.

How about GODDESS (Eos = Goddess of Dawn) -- this is a Vanity Plate, after all.


----------



## Firestarter (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

I dont think she'd go for GODESS. No one would know it was about the car...they'd think it's about the driver. And while she may want a vanity plate, she's not quite that vain.


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

I'm still working on selecting a plate too, but goddess is a bit over the top for me.
Here are my top picks (today)
SWIMNSUN (I'm a swimmer, so double meaning)
DAWN 2.0
GOT EOS? (wearing this on a t-shirt today).
In North Carolina SUNSHINE and AURORA are already taken.








Alternate suggestions and comments welcome.
-dawn


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (k2)*

"It's not a bug...it's an _undocumented *feature*_"
LMAO!!!! I love it! :laugh















Now I'm thinking...it's not registered in this state hmm...
(for my 68 Beetle. Of course, I can use my Year of Issue tag without an extra fee each year)
I will definitely have to tell others about that plate!!!
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:22 AM 6-13-2007_


----------



## k2 (Apr 9, 2000)

Ding ding. You got it!








Now we just have to think of an equally good plate for the EOS.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (k2)*

Here are two ideas.








Incognito or Cognito
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3286684


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (gdevitry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdevitry* »_Here are two ideas.








Incognito or Cognito
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3286684


nice tie in to THE advertising from VW
but INCOGNITO has 9 letters-- in my state you only get 8, and the original author only gets 7 letters (in Ohio)
As for Dawn's ideas, I really liked "DAWN 2.0"
or maybe "VW DAWN" or "DAWNOFVW" (that would be better if it could hold spaces too)
I don't know if I can improve on DAWN 2.0
(you should know that the official version, like on your registration, will only be alphanumeric, i.e. "DAWN20", even though the plate says more-- _still_ a great plate though!







)
You know Dawn, you could get "OTHEREOS" -- we can have up to 8 characters
I just checked, and unless they shoot it down later, they must have changed some license plate rules. The DMV office wouldn't take the following, but the website takes them now.
-------------------
as long as you don't try to use an almost balanced set number and letters. Right away they rejected some of my desired tags at the desk, because of that rule. No "TYP 181", nor "TYPE 181". rejected because to them it is like the plate patterns they stamp out in general (non-personalized). :crazy:
I think that I asked and was rejected VW181M63 (mine having the "M" code M63 for military version w/painted chrome and everything).
-----------------
D4mn! Now the website seems ready for me to register any of those...maybe they just got a little more automated, and a little greedier, and now they don't worry that they will also hand out a pre-punched combo that matches. (at a lesser price)
Although the model _is_ a bland way to mint my plates. But _you_ have got the _name_















William

_Modified by kghia at 4:39 PM 6-14-2007_


_Modified by kghia at 4:41 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
As for Dawn's ideas, I really liked "DAWN 2.0"

_Modified by kghia at 3:54 PM 6-14-2007_


If you got that plate in Cinci with P&G having their headquarters here, people would think you really like your dishwashing liquid!


----------



## mikemaan (Apr 1, 2007)

I work in TV..."VIDD EOS" get it???


----------



## HHHenri (Jun 5, 2007)

How about "CSC TOP", for coupe/sunroof/convertible top, of course.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (mikemaan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemaan* »_I work in TV..."VIDD EOS" get it???


For someone in your profession, that is a great plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamesvjuhasz (Aug 1, 2014)

*Custom plate on my 2015 EOS*

Grandeos


----------

